# FS: 10 gallon stacker high-tech system Complete $400 PICS ADDED



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This unit includes:

5 lb CO2 tank (Needs to be hydro-tested 01/07 is last test)
Milwaukee 957 Regulator
Dual brass bubble counters
2 Up-Aqua inline Atomizers
2 Eheim Ecco 2232 filters
Beaultiful (one of a kind) birch stand
2 - 10 gallon tanks
2 glass tops
Glass and acrylic lily pipes for both tanks
2 dual bulb (incandescent) light fixtures and 6400K bulbs
Substrate (ADA I and II in one tank) and Fluval Stratum in the other)
Lots of plants (Erio Goias, Subwassertang, Blyxa japonica, Staurogyne repens and stolonifera, Diplidas diandra, Crypt. parva, and more)

Too much to list. 

This price is firm.
PM me if interested.


Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

stuart sent you a pm


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> stuart sent you a pm


PM replied.

I'm trying to sell this as a complete set for the time being.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pics ? and whats the hydro date on the bottle ?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

beautiful set up! seen it many times in person!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The hydro test date is 01/07. I've only filled it once. The tank is Aluminum. I'll get pics up soon.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Picked that up real quick and charge it before Jan 31, 2012 and save yourself $25 

:lol: it is an awesome deal from our plant guru regardless. The Co2 system and components alone worth $400 !


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Stuart got awesome setups and equipment. 
Good luck with the sale!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

bump for a great setup!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of what's up for sale:

*Please note the CO2 tank is a 5lb Aluminum tank. 
I am selling the stacker system with 2 Eheim Ecco 2232's (not the 2234 in the pic).*



















*I am selling the stacker system with 2 Eheim Ecco 2232's (not the 2234 in the pic)*
































































Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweeeeeet setup if I hadn't gone over to the dark side I would be all over this !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

bump to the top for an amazing setup... if my wife would allow me this setup i would have jumped on this in a heartbeat...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

surprise her!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

lol... thanks rob... but i think i would get the short end of that surprise... lol.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The stacker system is currently on hold, pending P/U on February 12th by Jessica !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Lucky girl

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------

